# My subwoofers don't sound like they used to. Please help!?



## russ_612 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've realized this problem for quite some time now. I owned this JVC HX-Z30 home stereo for about 4 years now. I can tell you right now that the subs are NOT blown. There are 2 sub channels. One died first and I thought it may be blown, but just to check I plugged the seemingly blown sub into the other channel and it worked again!! But now they both do the same thing. So I've concluded that something is worn out or gone wrong with those sub channels on the inside of the stereo. Is there anything I can do to fix this? Will I have to clean something, or possibly replace a part?

The bass isn't as punchy and fat as it used to be, it sounds somewhat blown but I know it's not.

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First welcome to TSF.

Make sure you haven't accidentally set some control to "off" or something similar. Then open it up and use some canned air to blow out the dust bunnies living inside. If that doesn't help, I'm afraid you're out of luck as 1) its out of warranty and 2) there's nothing anybody can fix that wouldn't cost more than the thing is worth - if they can fix anything at all.

Time to think about buying a real stereo.


----------

